# Time to vote - assign your proxy!



## Mongoose (Aug 14, 2021)

Think about having your proxy vote sent to wmowners.com by listing WM Owners, Inc.  Don’t give it to WYN or let it go to waste.  https://vote.worldmarktheclub.com/

WM OWNERS, INC.
phone: 920-349-6060
email: wmproxies@gmail.com


----------



## Mongoose (Aug 14, 2021)

Lets see if we can get some actual influence on the board this time around!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 24, 2021)

Just assigned ours to the WM Owners.  Cannot stand Wyndham being in charge of everything.


----------



## TomCO (Aug 24, 2021)

All our votes assigned to WM Owners. Let's keep the votes coming! Thanks for the tutorial, Mongoose!


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 24, 2021)

Done.  Hope they can get things done.

Dave


----------



## Eric B (Aug 25, 2021)

Assigned mine.


----------



## magmue (Aug 25, 2021)

Done. Appreciate the clear cheatsheet.


----------



## barco13 (Aug 26, 2021)

Just assigned mine as well.  Thanks


----------

